
Show HN: The Sustainable List – all the good fashion brands at a glance - marcelkalveram
https://thesustainablelist.com/
======
Pete-Codes
Nice list!

I might make the sustainability categories more prominent and have the filters
closed as standard? It took a bit of scrolling to see the sustainability
filters. Still, good work!

~~~
marcelkalveram
Thanks a lot for your feedback! I'll add that to our backlog. We're aware of a
few UI-related issue already and will hopefully be able to tackle them next
month.

